# Firebase Functions Notifications erstellen



## Jonas31 (23. Feb 2019)

Hey,
ich möchte das eine Notification von den Firebase Function Server gesendte wird. Dazu hab ich erstmal folgenden Code:

```
'use strict'

const functions = require('firebase-functions');
const admin = require('firebase-admin');
admin.initializeApp(functions.config().firebase);

exports.sendNotification = functions.database.ref('/notifications/{user_id}/{notification_id}').onWrite((change, context) => {

  const user_id = context.params.user_id;
  const notification_id = context.params.notification_id;

  console.log('We have a notification from : ', context.params.user_id);




  const deviceToken = admin.database().ref(`/Users/${user_id}/device_token`).once('value');

  return deviceToken.then(result =>{

  const token_id = result.val();

  console.log('Token ID: ', token_id);


  const payload = {
      notification: {
          title: "Neue Nachricht",
          body: "Du hast eine neue Nachricht erhlaten",
          icon: "default"
      }
  };

  return admin.messaging().sendToDevice(token_id, payload).then(response =>{

      return console.log('This was the notification');

          });
    });
});
```
Allerdings kommt am Handy keine Benachrichtigung an. Könnte mir jemand bei dieser Sache helfen?


----------



## mrBrown (23. Feb 2019)

Duplikat von https://www.java-forum.org/thema/firebase-function-notification.184145/


----------

